
Git Reference - fogus
http://gitref.org/
======
Pewpewarrows
This is a pretty good overall introduction to Git, but I find myself always
turning to this as a reference:

<http://ndpsoftware.com/git-cheatsheet.html>

------
ajross
Not to be too much of a curmudgeon, but does no one read man pages anymore? It
seems like the world is drowning in "git references" that are really just
tutorials. You guys know there's a reference delivered with the software,
right? It's actually pretty good.

~~~
RegEx
I knew I'd see this comment here. Not all man pages are easy to read. The git
man pages seem to be more focused on consistency and preciseness than
readability, which is a great thing! However, newcomers may not be able to
interpret the information into practical terms. If I were to describe 'git
push' to a novice developer, I wouldn't say "Updates remote refs using local
refs, while sending objects necessary to complete the given refs. ", even if
that's exactly what's happening.

~~~
ajross
Maybe my standards are higher for what users should be expected to be able to
read. No, that sentence isn't a good introduction for someone who is new to
git's data model (and I'm sure they would be happy to accept patches to fix
it). But on the whole I think git's included documentation is extraordinarily
good.

But the real problem is the number of people out there who rely on sites like
this one (and there are _many_ sites like this one!) as a complete replacement
for the actual software documentation. And so they fail to understand or be
exposed to some of the more subtle bits. So to extend your example they get a
better introduction to "git push", but they never get a good understanding of
"push -f" (and thus use it as voodoo), or the "-u" argument (and thus never
learn how to manage remote tracking branches).

I've got nothing against tutorials. But this site (and all the others) look
like's it's trying to replace the actual documentation for aesthetic reasons
(because web geeks can't handle troff output), and IMHO it's doing it badly.

~~~
wladimir
_"and thus never learn how to manage remote tracking branches"_

You assume that the user will use that site as only reference to git ever.
Many people (including me) are very thankful to sites like this for providing
a overview of the most-used commands, so they can start using it as soon as
possible for actual projects.

Diving further into it and learning all the powerful capabilities can always
be done later by reading the man pages (either on the web or as "troff
output").

------
algorithms
This is pretty old isn't it? Good and short overview, though.

~~~
algorithms
This GitHub Series is also pretty awesome for starters:
<http://learn.github.com/p/intro.html>

------
durzagott
I really like the layout and presentation of this site. The information is
easy to read and very clear.

~~~
mistermustard
It's just a bit too wide to comfortably read when I have a full-screen browser
window. Otherwise, it's very good, and simple to follow.

